# Lockdown Sunsets/The view from lockdown



## Aussie shooter (Apr 29, 2020)

While we are not in as strict a lockdown in Australia as some other parts of the world we are still basically required to remain at home for anything other that 'essential' movement. So during this time I have decided to focus on shooting the only thing availabe to me which is the view from my balcony. Here is a few to start off with and I will keep adding to themfor over time


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, Brett.


----------



## Joules (Apr 29, 2020)

That's an amazing view you have from your balcony. And you made great use of it, nice captures.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi Brett. 
Very nice shots, nice colours, lovely view.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 29, 2020)

You see the Northern Lights from the land down under? or do you guys have your own Southern Lights?


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Apr 29, 2020)

ethanz said:


> You see the Northern Lights from the land down under? or do you guys have your own Southern Lights?


Yep. They get their very own aurora australis (as opposed to the Northern hemisphere's aurora borealis)


----------



## Aussie shooter (Apr 29, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Brett.


Cheers mate


----------



## Aussie shooter (Apr 29, 2020)

Joules said:


> That's an amazing view you have from your balcony. And you made great use of it, nice captures.


It is a killer view. Never get bored of it


----------



## Aussie shooter (Apr 29, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Brett.
> Very nice shots, nice colours, lovely view.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


I love that it is so variable


----------



## Aussie shooter (Apr 29, 2020)

ethanz said:


> You see the Northern Lights from the land down under? or do you guys have your own Southern Lights?


Southern lights. And even though we are only at around 42deg south we are lucky because the magnetic pole is relatively close to us compared to the geographic south pole.


----------



## Dverb (Apr 30, 2020)

Very nice pics and great view!


----------



## Dverb (Apr 30, 2020)

Not a sunset (as this thread title indicates) but a backyard sunrise pic from this lockdown.


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2020)

Lovely. Nicely done, Dave.


----------



## Aussie shooter (May 1, 2020)

Dverb said:


> Not a sunset (as this thread title indicates) but a backyard sunrise pic from this lockdown.
> View attachment 190170


What a horrible backyard view. Don't know how you could stand it


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 8, 2020)

A few more sunset(and sunrise) images from Covid lockdown which we are slowly heading out of(for now)


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2020)

Nice pictures, Brett.


----------

